# Solo Skiff owner.



## DougyMillCove

Hello,
I've been a member for a while but I'm just getting around to introducing myself. My name is Doug but most people call me Dougy. Either one works. I bought a roto-molded Solo skiff a few months back when my wife and I returned from Alaska. I was waiting for it to come out because I specifically wanted it to be a roto. I sold my Gheenoe 15'4 to a friend because I was somewhat afraid of ripping it up on oyster beds. I still kayak a good bit as I have a Tarpon 120, A Hobie Revo with mirage drive, a sit in, and a canoe. For me, the Solo just opens a whole lot more territory and still gets as skinny as a kayak. I just broke in my new Tohatsu 5hp and I'm looking to use the Solo a lot more now. I live in Mill Cove (hence the name) and fish pretty close to the house, but my favorite spots are a good paddle away from home. So far, I've only added three gear tracks to the boat, actually Clark the "Kayak Doctor" did it for me. Honestly it's probably the only mods I'll do to the boat because the platform is too good just as you buy it. I know the designer/owner (Tom) personally. Great dude, stands behind his product 100%. I just got my trailer pretty much finished and the boat is sitting on it now. I love the fact that if it isn't sitting on my dock I can be hitched up and gone in less than two minutes.
So that's pretty much me. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and this site.
Thanks for reading!
DMC


----------



## Reel Rebel

DougyMillCove said:


> Hello,
> I've been a member for a while but I'm just getting around to introducing myself. My name is Doug but most people call me Dougy. Either one works. I bought a roto-molded Solo skiff a few months back when my wife and I returned from Alaska. I was waiting for it to come out because I specifically wanted it to be a roto. I sold my Gheenoe 15'4 to a friend because I was somewhat afraid of ripping it up on oyster beds. I still kayak a good bit as I have a Tarpon 120, A Hobie Revo with mirage drive, a sit in, and a canoe. For me, the Solo just opens a whole lot more territory and still gets as skinny as a kayak. I just broke in my new Tohatsu 5hp and I'm looking to use the Solo a lot more now. I live in Mill Cove (hence the name) and fish pretty close to the house, but my favorite spots are a good paddle away from home. So far, I've only added three gear tracks to the boat, actually Clark the "Kayak Doctor" did it for me. Honestly it's probably the only mods I'll do to the boat because the platform is too good just as you buy it. I know the designer/owner (Tom) personally. Great dude, stands behind his product 100%. I just got my trailer pretty much finished and the boat is sitting on it now. I love the fact that if it isn't sitting on my dock I can be hitched up and gone in less than two minutes.
> So that's pretty much me. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and this site.
> Thanks for reading!
> DMC


Doug, do you think the 5hp is the right choice? I'm 6'/230 lbs and not sure to go with 3.5 or 5...see comments that 5 may be overpowered?


----------



## DougyMillCove

Reel Rebel said:


> Doug, do you think the 5hp is the right choice? I'm 6'/230 lbs and not sure to go with 3.5 or 5...see comments that 5 may be overpowered?


Hi Reel Rebel,
I apologize for my tardy reply. I have been traveling a lot lately and am just now getting settled back in. I really like the 5hp. I know a few people with 3.5 motors and they seem to like them too. In my mind, if you're going to spend the money you may as well go ahead and get the 5. I bought a new Tohatsu and it only weighs 10 pounds more. I'm around 220 pounds myself and it moves with me on it very well.


----------



## Reel Rebel

DougyMillCove said:


> Hi Reel Rebel,
> I apologize for my tardy reply. I have been traveling a lot lately and am just now getting settled back in. I really like the 5hp. I know a few people with 3.5 motors and they seem to like them too. In my mind, if you're going to spend the money you may as well go ahead and get the 5. I bought a new Tohatsu and it only weighs 10 pounds more. I'm around 220 pounds myself and it moves with me on it very well.


No prob...I bought a Suzuki 6hp off CL at a great price and it is perfect....


----------

